# Triad Themes



## DoubleDare (May 15, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> This sounds more 6ish over all....but this also doesn't address the WHY. Perhaps they do over rely on this - WHY? I'm looking at the WHY. I think it's because they are trying to be a step-ahead of the world, and they think they need to do so because the world is an active force that requires a lot of energy, poses many dangers, or has a lot of unpleasant crap. In any case, it's hostile.


The WHY for me is that they, for whatever reason, *see* so much in their pre-frontal cortex. They can imagine and model the world writ large in their heads. They can run a million scenarios just in their minds, and, having known the experience of being previously hurt or "punished", can find the fail-points in all of them. "Knowing" so much (not really, but they think they do) becomes terrifying. That's why I don't necessarily relate to the idea of them feeling "under attack". 

I more imagine it like the computer in the (old) movie Wargames: "A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of chess?"



> IMO, all types are faithless. They all need faith that good is stronger than bad. Their fixes are not fully wrong - the world can lack morality, there is lack of love, there are hostile elements, but that is not the WHOLE of reality and it loses sight of seeing that the GOOD exists also & can be trusted to prevail.


For me, the "faithless" foundation of Sixes is more about uncertainty than good or evil. Probably because I don't believe in good and evil as any kind of absolute terms, so there is nothing concrete there to put faith _in_. 

But Sixes I feel like can see so much, so many options, so many ways of trying to resolve a situation, that they become blind and nothing seems to offer any hope for resolution. Everything becomes a gamble. So they _can't _place too much faith in anything. Pretty miserable...


----------

